# Samsung 56" DLP TV PICTURE



## corbin76134 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a problem with my tv!! This past June, we replaced the bulb. All the lights would blink and it would shut itself off. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed an intermittent sound coming from the back, but it stopped. We woke up this morning to turn the tv on, and the picture is very dark. Once again, after a few minutes, the tv shuts itself off and the 3 lights in the front are blinking again. I know that the lamps are supposed to last 6000-8000 hours, but it's only been 8 months. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## corbin76134 (Feb 5, 2011)

By the way---it is a Samsung HL S5687 W


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can try to re-seat the lamp to see if that makes any difference. Often times the blinking of the lights represent diagnosis codes which may be discussed in the manual or may be found online.


----------

